# Autumn...



## Edsport (Feb 1, 2011)

I took this in the fall of 2010 and forgot about it, just now found it on my PC...


----------



## Frequency (Feb 2, 2011)

I am just Mesmerized 

So much thanks

Regards


----------



## Flower Child (Feb 2, 2011)

Very very nice shot. The reflections are stunning and the sky is such a great tone. Your exposure is just spot on. Good job!


----------



## Conner41 (Feb 2, 2011)

I really like this shot, belongs on a post card.


----------



## oasis (Feb 2, 2011)

great shot !!! i can take a photo like this only in my dreams!


----------



## Edsport (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the comments...


----------



## Mersad (Feb 4, 2011)

Really great image. Love the soft autumn colors. I would only crop the branches out in the down right corner, and only keep the reflection part.


----------



## rickygck (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful landscape, looks so cool and peaceful. :thumbup:


----------



## marcocarmassi (Feb 8, 2011)

Did you really forget about that shot? I'm curious to see the ones you're aware of 
Very good shot indeed.


----------



## willg (Feb 15, 2011)

Great shot!

A couple questions:

1) What time of day? I like the filtered sunlight through the clouds.
2) What lens did you use? 

Thanks!

Will


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 15, 2011)

I would have personally upped the contrast and vibrance slightly, but this picture turned out very well. Also, the blue watermark is bothering me a bit.. Neutral colors are best.


----------



## PopCulture (Feb 15, 2011)

Conner41 said:


> I really like this shot, belongs on a post card.


 
Agree. This is lovely.


----------



## Andytill (Feb 16, 2011)

I love the reflections and the stillness of the water, it looks so peaceful. I agree that that would make a great postcard.


----------



## Edsport (Feb 16, 2011)

willg said:


> Great shot!
> 
> A couple questions:
> 
> ...


 You can download the photo and use this exif viewer to see what type of lens and shutter speed etc...  Jeffrey's Exif viewer

Thanks everyone...


----------



## NielsSw (Feb 16, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> Also, the blue watermark is bothering me a bit.. Neutral colors are best.



me too, but the shot is great!


----------



## tyler_h (Feb 20, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> Also, the blue watermark is bothering me a bit.. Neutral colors are best.


 
So much this; I don't see why everyone has to ruin what are visually appealing shots with ugly watermarks.

If you must have one a smaller, cleaner font would probably work in your favour.


----------

